# Market Downloads



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I figured this would be a good thread to have. Would be nice if it got stickied. We can keep all play store download links here. Some people have trouble getting their play store to update so each time a new play store update gets released I will put a link here. Also please refrain from posting here. If you need help installing go make a post on your roms thread. If you beat me to a market update pm me and i will post a link here Thank you

JB Play Store: 3.8.15- http://db.tt/MjsO15oW

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

